# Kage skidsteer plow won’t angle



## Kurto_15 (Dec 29, 2008)

We’ve got a Kage snow fire that is stuck all the way to the left. When you try and angle right you can hear the skidsteer struggle. I can take it and manually pull it to the right but will push itself back. I tried switching the pressure relief valves with each other to see if it changed but no luck. I also tried a different ram. Any ideas?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Skid steer couplers


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Definitely sounds like it's on the machine and not plow.


----------



## Kurto_15 (Dec 29, 2008)

I’ll change out the couplers tomorrow with our other plow. Definitely on the plow side. I tried a different plow on the skidsteer


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Kurto_15 said:


> I'll change out the couplers tomorrow with our other plow. Definitely on the plow side. I tried a different plow on the skidsteer


Weird...I guess it could be couplers on plow side


----------



## Kurto_15 (Dec 29, 2008)

I know that’s why I’m a little stumped. There’s not much to the hydraulic system on a skid steer plow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It's attached to the machine when you manually angle it?


----------



## Kurto_15 (Dec 29, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's attached to the machine when you manually angle it?


Yes. I can push it back to the right until about straight then it slowly works it's way back left


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Kurto_15 said:


> Yes. I can push it back to the right until about straight then it slowly works it's way back left


Have you tried the plow on a different machine?


----------



## Kurto_15 (Dec 29, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Have you tried the plow on a different machine?


Yes I tried the plow on two different machines and a different plow on the skidsteer the Kage is usually on.


----------



## Kurto_15 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well I swapped out the quick couplers on the plow with a set from another one and when I took the male One off a few pieces of metal fell out of it which I’m hoping are just from the quick coupler regardless I swapped out the hydraulic filter on the skid steer to be safe


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Kurto_15 said:


> Well I swapped out the quick couplers on the plow with a set from another one and when I took the male One off a few pieces of metal fell out of it which I'm hoping are just from the quick coupler regardless I swapped out the hydraulic filter on the skid steer to be safe


well does it work now?


----------



## Kurto_15 (Dec 29, 2008)

512high said:


> well does it work now?


Yep everything worked like it should


----------



## southriverfarms (Jan 9, 2017)

Had the same sort of issue with a Blizzard 810 a few years ago. It would angle right no matter which direction I tried to get it to go. Turned out to be some black "filings" stuck in the valve for the right cylinder. Cleaned it out and worked fine. For a while and then happened again. Cleaned it again and changed the fluid and cleaned the system and presto it worked fine. For a while. Kept happening and just couldn't figure out where the junk was coming from. Turned out to be the angle ram would hit a lock welded on the side of the a-frame (can't remember what the block was for anymore but it had to be there). Ground the block down so the ram would not hit it and the problem disappeared for good. Checked my other 4 Blizzards and found the same thing. Fixed them all and no problems. The cylinders were dented just enough to abrade the ram's piston seal and "file" some material off which floated around until it ended up in the valve. Gotta love these mysteries!:gunsfiring:


----------

